# Carpet Cleaning for Forum Members



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

$94.00 for homes less than 1500 sq ft. Slightly more for larger homes. Includes prespray & hotwater extraction with a Rotovac. You move the furniture you want to & vacuum prior.And I will do the rest. This is a greatdeal. I use a high powered truckmount andRotovac Carpet Restoration Equipment.Harsh stains, Pet Urine and Soiled Carpet extra.

Iservice Escambia, Santa Rosa, & Okaloosa Counties
Visit our website for testimonials http://www.accutechcarpet.com/ or call 850-529-1335 for free over the phone quote. 
Services: 
Carpet Cleaning 
Stain Removal 
Pet Urine Removal 
Tile & Grout Cleaning. Sealing. Grout Painting 
Upholstery 
VCT(Strip & Wax Tile) 
Mattress Cleaning 
24/7 Flood Restoration 
Auto, RV's, Boats 
Commercial and Residential


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Kelvin,

Thanks for the quick response and awesome job. 

Brad


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes, Kelvin does a great job... Did a house for me when I worked out in Navarre great job and price... I kept asking him, what is that, what do those do cause he has all the kool tech stuff...


----------



## shtbrd1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Would you be willing to come to Baldwin County? (Loxley)


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

He has a repeat customer in me. He does a great job!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Kelvin did our carpets yesterday and as always, they look great. Kelvin and his rotovac are awesome...:clap:clap:letsdrink


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Kelvin did our floors last year and is coming back over this week. Can't beat the service and results (or forum price for that matter).


----------

